# Clam fish trap guide customization



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got a "new to me" clam fish trap guide from another member on this site. I have decided to make some modifications to it and want to post progress pictures here. The first thing I have done is fill the ski tracks with foam to cover the bolts sticking up from installing the runner kit. Next, I cut a 1/2 inch piece of sign board to snuggly fit the bottom of the sled to protect the foam and level out the bottom of the sled. Have to paint the board next. While the paint is drying, I am going to line the interior of the shanty with reflectix to help insulate it. I will keep you guys updated with pictures.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Rod holders on the metal part where the poles are, then rope led lights attached to the poles, couple of trays mounted on corners of sled, then your all set


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2X Guppygill... Exactly what I've done to my Clam Nanook


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking good Donnie, maybe see you on Aquila tomorrow.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I noticed that because I went down the sides a bit with the reflectix, it doesn't really want to fold up unless I mess with it and back it in a certain way. Not too much of a problem just takes an extra 60 seconds. I may cut the material off of the sides in the future, but for now I'll leave it. I used HVAC aluminium foil tape to join the pieces of reflectix, and I put a strip over all the holes I cut for the velcro on the tent just to reinforce it. Easy stuff is done with. Now I just have to wait until there is good ice to fish on! That's always the hardest part


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is what I did to my Frabill Predator. Since it is too big to pull by myself and I mostly use a snowmobile I thought I would organize it a little.








Since the seats were affected by the angle of the front of the tub and was too close together I decided to do away with the stock brackets and build a platform out of 1/2 " plywood. That way the seats could be as far apart as I wanted. Next I wanted a storage area for the electronics that get beat up bouncing along on the rough ice of lake Erie so I made compartments and put pipe insulation down to absorb the shock. Then of course I just had to make a rod storage locker which is inside the Heater storage area on the compartnent wall where they will be safe. For some reason St Croix and Lake Erie dont get along. Finally I needed light to see to tie on lures so I added LED lighting that runs off a spare Vexilar battery. I mounted the rocker switch in the lip of the tub which fit perfectly and was much easier to cut that the wood. I am sure before I take it out I will be changing more. I really dont like the seats so boat seats may turn up in there.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any idea how much weight those mods added?


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

It was about 40 pounds. It is all tied together and easy to take out if I want it to be stock again.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

It looks awesome


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice!! This lights are a great add on


----------

